

What is the YC Winter 2013 Application Deadline ? - amogh10

YC application deadline has been mentioned as Oct 30 on "http://ycombinator.com/apply.html", but after clicking on the actual application the date is Nov 2, 2012. Which one is the actual deadline for submission with an idea?
======
pg
You have apply.html cached. Nov 2.

